# 1990 14' Lund Pike Rebel Special - UPDATE



## mtntop (May 9, 2017)

Hi, thank you to everyone who has posted on here and provided valuable information. It has been very helpful to me. I have worked on fiberglass boats in the past but this is my first tin boat. I bought this from my father in law who took very good care of the hull, a 25 hp merc 2 stroke engine and trailer. I am re-fitting the boat so that it is more flyfishing friendly. I used to have a flats boat in FL which I sold in 1996 when I moved to CO. I will add pics as this progresses


----------



## DaleH (May 9, 2017)

Nice hull! Looks like a clean layout for SWFF too! 

Consider ... 

-Adding Nautolex marine vinyl over the wood. It protects they wood, isn't hot on the feet, you'll never have to repaint it and it lasts longer than carpet and is super easy to clean to boot! That sounds to me like a win, win, win, and WIN! FWIW my marine vinyl (OEM) installation is going on 20-years old and is still sound and looks pretty good when power washed and cleaned up! However, that is New England boat use, which means she's in the weather and sun whilst out on the mooring 24/7 from mid-May to end of October. I know you're season are longer :mrgreen: .

Just one example here for vinyl: https://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1%7C2276179%7C2276198%7C2276202&id=23740

-Adding a zinc anode to the hull, if leaving it immersed in SW 24/7, like I do. see: https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=39331

-Remember, tin boat here, not frp, so if/when you use any stainless fastener you should really insulate the SS fastener body from any aluminum it could touch. I use waterproof/synthetic grease on bolt bodies, or that and sheathed in adhesive-lined heatshrink, and nylon washers under the bolt head and nylok nuts (nylon against tin, under SS washer if a load bearing item).


----------



## mtntop (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for the insight Dale, I appreciate it. I live in Colorado now and want to chase Pike and Carp with a flyrod. I hear it is a blast, just like catching reds or snook on a flyrod!

I used 1/2 inch ABX 5 ply plywood and 'extended' the existing bulkheads in order to elevate the front casting deck. I attached 2x2 1/8 aluminum angle to the tops which will secure the decks. 

I did not elevate the front deck any higher because the bow is a v hull and much less stable than the stern. I felt this was a good tradeoff and will keep the wind off the flyline when it laying on the deck while casting.




The deck is also 1/2 inch abx 5 ply and is dry fitted here, and eventually its color will be blended with the light blue up the sides with a sponge to mimic a camo look which will break up the reflected light. I built a hatch in the bow which will be used as an anchor locker. The center area will remain low and I will place a mounted seat here for the wife or daughter. The stern was framed in w 2x2 1/8 aluminum as well to create a sitting area while running and a casting deck and it will have a LOT of dry storage underneath. 

I decided I don't like the way the fuel and electric lines are set. I will split them on each side of the keel in their own PVC tubes for easy maintenance later.


----------



## DaleH (May 10, 2017)

mtntop said:


> I live in Colorado now and want to chase Pike and Carp with a flyrod.


_Silly me ..._  my mind automatically went to chasing fish on saltwater flats ... I must have been dreaming! OK, you don't need to worry about your boats in F-W like I need to do for mine in S-Waters.



mtntop said:


> I decided I don't like the way the fuel and electric lines are set. I will split them on each side of the keel in their own PVC tubes for easy maintenance later.


I also added a rigging tube and took a long length of blue thick mono 'weed whacker' cord and put it into the rigging tube, tied to a large SS fender washer on each end. Mono is long enough so I can pull from one end and pull a length of wire the length of the tubing all the way through ... so your mono needs to be 2X as long plus 2-3' extra for good measure. I just coil it up under the dash on the helm side, so on my boat it is out of the sun. 

Last week I went to add a new wiring run all the way to the stern, un-did the coil at the helm, taped in the wire I needed to the mono at the helm, then walked to the stern, grabbed the washer and pulled it right through - simple, easy, and FAST! Pulled it back at the helm and re-coiled it, waiting it's next use. 

_Tip _- Spray the wire to be pulled with WD40 or even wet out the few foot or so with spit ... and the wire zips right through, especially as your run gets more 'crowded'. 

*Enjoy that hull! *Now if you don't post pictures of your flyrod pike catches ... note I'm going to sick Jim and Capt Ahab onto you ... :lol:


----------



## mtntop (May 10, 2017)

DaleH said:


> mtntop said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Colorado now and want to chase Pike and Carp with a flyrod.
> ...



LOL, I really miss the flats fishing and will retire in FL but for now CO is perfect for me
I like your idea of the mono, kinda of like a ready to use electrician's fishing tape


----------



## mtntop (May 15, 2017)

made some progress, soon she will be on the water


----------



## DaleH (May 16, 2017)

I dunnoh ... that rig looks TOO CLEAN! Me thinks you'd best take her out and dirty her up some


----------



## mtntop (May 17, 2017)

yes, I strongly agree, my wife is wondering just how much work needs to be done to a boat that was very seaworthy when we got it from her father. She and my daughter are bugging me to get it done!!


----------



## mtntop (May 18, 2017)

wired in new LED nav lights and re-wiring switch panel, bilge and anchor light




hatches are in, wiring almost done.


----------



## mtntop (May 19, 2017)

Got the wiring finished and battery in place, along with the fuel tank support. I am using a 6 gal tank and 4 ga wire with a master switch to the switch panel and a separate line to the engine.


----------



## DaleH (May 19, 2017)

Is tour fuel cell vented? Sealed (somewhat) from the batrery compartment? On one hull I added a small clamshell on the gunnel to a hose to the cell, to force positive flow of fresh air info the fuel compartment, which must have some other vent for stale air/fumes to exhaust.


----------



## mtntop (May 19, 2017)

Hi Dale, good question, the fuel compartment will be vented to the outside once I cut a hole on the starboard side of the fascia so I can hang rods along the gunwale and it the compartment has 3 large holes I cut in the bulkhead below it which vent to the stern. It is pretty isolated from the battery compartment via the bulkhead and hatch. Neither compartment is airtight though or watertight. I will hang a Type ABC fire extinguisher within reach as well since the cell is below decks.


----------



## DaleH (May 19, 2017)

mtntop said:


> Hi Dale, good question ...


Even BETTER  answer my friend! Wasn't being _nosy _... but some people don't think about such things. 

Once saw a boat at the fuel dock start his motors without running his bilge blowers :shock: ... sad to say he was the _1st boat offshore_ that day ... and the hard way at that! Luckily no one died!


----------



## Robert Hunt (May 19, 2017)

Awesome job


----------



## mtntop (May 19, 2017)

no worries Dale , I too have seen some tragic events caused by combustible fluids and gases.

Thanks Robert!


----------



## Robert Hunt (May 20, 2017)

I really like what you have done  Can you post some wide angle shots .


----------



## Robert Hunt (May 20, 2017)

Could you post some more pictures ......... you have done awesome job . Robert


----------



## mtntop (May 22, 2017)

Hi Robert, I appreciate the feedback, I will get some better shots of the boat for ya. I mounted the engine yesterday and finished the wiring and anchor locker


----------



## mtntop (May 29, 2017)

pretty much finished, decided to paint interior all the same color. I also rebuilt the trailer. It was white, needed new bearing races, bearings, wheels and tires. Painted it black and put new lighting, bunks and wiring. Reconfigured the guide ons, they were longer.

I polished the hull, it was pretty oxidized


Just need to secure the hatches now with latches. I am also going to elevate the engine, it sits too low on the transom. Placed a block of wood under it to test the engine and prop while running


----------



## evidrine84 (May 30, 2017)

That is a nice looking boat. I really like what you have done. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntop (May 30, 2017)

Thank you Evidrine
I like em simple and clean, however, once I start using it heavily I will be modifying a few things for ease of use and efficiency. E.g., I have not run it up on trailer from the water yet. There is always tweaking to be done to make this process very quick and simple.


----------



## DaleH (May 30, 2017)

evidrine84 said:


> That is a nice looking boat. I really like what you have done.


Ditto, really beautiful inside! I just LOVE that misty-colored light sea green/blue. Paint? Spray?


----------



## mtntop (May 30, 2017)

Thanks
The color is called barely teal. I had the paint store tint floor and porch paint from Benjamin Moore and I applied it with a foam roller
3 coats top and bottom


----------



## overboard (May 31, 2017)

Nice setup there for a V hull, I like the way you kept the front deck recessed for added stability. 
Nice clean build!


----------



## gatorglenn (Jun 1, 2017)

Awesome, so clean and open [emoji108]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Hunt (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for posting those pictures again awesome job =D> This will be my go to plan for the future of my boat


----------



## mtntop (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. That is a good setup Robert and that color is easy on the eyes

I took the boat out for her first shakedown run, she flies with 2 adults and one child. Great hole shot and quick to plane. I am running a 10.5 pitch prop due to the altitude. Next trip will include the fishing rods!

My 13 yo daughter is excited to go again. She has not been on a boat before but likes fishing.


----------



## mtntop (Jun 3, 2017)

Finally got to throw a fly line out of her and I am very pleased
Caught 6 rainbows between 18-20 inches at 8700' above sea level engine fired right up and did not let me down despite the altitude

The lower front deck did a great job of shielding the fly line too, it is always windy on mtn lakes


----------



## DaleH (Jun 4, 2017)

I must say ... that is simply THE PRETTIEST & CLEANEST (simple - functional) layout on ANY tin boat I have EVER seen posted here! You done good - REALLY good!


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 4, 2017)

What!! A sensible, decent and clean conversion boat that probably has some weight capacity left?
You must be on the wrong site but hats off for doing one right! Please don't tell me your going to add a bunch of China made gizmo bass bling things and electrical crap to it....
Put the tools down. Your done. Congratulations.


----------



## mtntop (Jun 5, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> What!! A sensible, decent and clean conversion boat that probably has some weight capacity left?
> You must be on the wrong site but hats off for doing one right! Please don't tell me your going to add a bunch of China made gizmo bass bling things and electrical crap to it....
> Put the tools down. Your done. Congratulations.



LOL, thanks Dale and Stumpalump

I really appreciate the compliments. I can cast a fly from any deck on her and no snagging, and despite the v hull bow she is very stable with me walking around up there. The boat is much lighter now then when I purchased it, it came with 3 heavy pedestal seats, a livewell, heavier plywood and a bunch of carpeting and extra hardware. I used a smaller fuel tank and lighter battery as well.

I am done, it has running and nav lights and a really good bilge pump. That is all I need on her. Dale, she finally got dirty, here is a pic of my daughter chauffeuring me to another fish spot. She spots the rises on the lake and then takes me to them.

The state wildlife officer at the lake couldn't believe how clean and simple it was too. he told me it was very easy for him to inspect 

Lastly, there were a lot of boats on the lake with the resultant chop and she ran dry which was my only other concern left. The trailer needs some tweaking to load her fast, but that is a quick fix.


----------



## TDobb (Jun 6, 2017)

I have been following your build on here as well. I love how clean it turned out. I like the seafoam blue paint on the interior as well. I went with white on the interior of mine and actually wish I had gone with a gray paint as it wouldn't be so bright on the eyes. Your boat turned out awesome. I really like the back casting deck, that looks really nice. I thought about doing something like that on mine but ended up not doing so.

Great job, perfect for fly fishing.


----------



## mtntop (Mar 22, 2018)

TDobb said:


> I have been following your build on here as well. I love how clean it turned out. I like the seafoam blue paint on the interior as well. I went with white on the interior of mine and actually wish I had gone with a gray paint as it wouldn't be so bright on the eyes. Your boat turned out awesome. I really like the back casting deck, that looks really nice. I thought about doing something like that on mine but ended up not doing so.
> 
> Great job, perfect for fly fishing.



Thanks for the compliment TDobb!

That back deck has a lot of space under it since I moved the battery and fuel forward. I will put a large plastic box under there to keep some items dry in case of rain.

I have had been on and owned boats with white interiors in FL and they will tire your eyes out, even with dark sunglassses. Eventually I went with gray or the light green and noticed a marked improvement in eye fatigue. Colorado has more sunny days than FL and we are closer to the sun so I figured why not a light green again.


----------



## mtntop (Mar 22, 2018)

After 1 season on the water, she ran great and functioned as planned. I added some dry deck under the hatches to keep the water off of items stored there and this has worked well. I plan on taking her to a lake this weekend and finally spend some time hunting pike and carp. Last year was spent catching trout and bass. Sorry, the layout is the same so I did not see a reason to post a pic.


----------



## Carphunter (Mar 22, 2018)

Mtntop, Just found your build. Looks beautiful. You are going to have a great season with that ride this year.
If you haven't already, check out fishexplorer.com for all kinds of info on lakes here in Colorado.


----------



## EZ707 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thats a really nice boat. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntop (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks guys
Carp, I will check out that link, I just printed the CDOW info re lakes in CO too.


----------



## mtntop (May 6, 2019)

Hi, I wanted to share some updates I made to my boat. I changed the trailer configuration by fabricating PVC uprights instead of the carpeted side guides, added LED trailer lighting, changed the hull color and interior color, added a small console with a rod holder and [fishfinder that originally came with the boat]. Added better drainage to the interior, reconfigured the rear hatches so they open to the sides and added flush mount slam latches and a retractable front cleat, lastly, added a spare tire carrier.


----------



## LDUBS (May 7, 2019)

Like others have said, great color choice and the fit and finish looks fantastic. Your earlier comment about bright white interiors being hard on the eyes makes a lot of sense. 

You are making me feel guilty about not cleaning my boat (well, maybe just a little guilty- Haha).


----------



## wmrmurphy (May 9, 2019)

Nicely done. Looks great... Now get some fish blood on that floor!


----------



## mtntop (May 11, 2019)

here ya go, some fish pics to prove I use it, I took it out yesterday. Lots of trout, they were very hungry and pretty good sized.


----------

